# buying bands



## kyetheguy (Mar 26, 2014)

Where is the best place to buy thera bands. Looking for lowest price and largest quantity.


----------



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

try ebay


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Ebay is where i got mine, but I just wanted a little bit to try, so I only bought 3 feet (also got 3 feet of theratube tan on ebay, but that's not what you're looking for). If you want large quantities, I think amazon has big rolls of the stuff.

-GB


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://ptmart.com


----------



## kyetheguy (Mar 26, 2014)

I had been making PVC shooters I learned to make on YouTube. I was buying latex tubing at HD but it is 17$ for 10 ft. And I want to try TB. I'm new to making shooters but my aim is repurpose. Gladly taking toss and pointers.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

simple-shot.com


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

You can ask around at local chiropractors and physical therapists. They may have scrap or let some go cheap. I 3rd eBay, it's where I bought mine. WalMart sells Gold's Gym resistance bands. I like their olive green variety, and it's cheaper than TheraBand.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought some green band from walmart. How does it perform for you guys?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

ebay or amazon


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Green Golds Gym hands are great. They are the same thickness as Theraband Silver. I enjoy them.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

e-bay sells the bulk!. when I got mine they asked what business I run I made one up and got a very good deal. I never used the linatex yet but simpleshot will hook you up, supposed to be pretty good rubber too, it feels good and the stretch is good


----------

